# NEW YORK | Essex Crossing | 280ft x 2 | 24 fl x 2 | U/C



## LordYu (Sep 18, 2013)

Essex Crossing is the 1.9 mln sq. ft. first installment of the Seward Park Urban Redevelopment Area which encompasses several city blocks on Manhattan's Lower East Side.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










New development on LES's Essex and Delancey street in New York City
This is from ny.curbed.com:









this image is from the mayor's flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nycmayorsoffice/9800514414/
You can find many more images there.
Now to the curbed article:


> After about a half-century of attempts and failures to remake the Seward Park Urban Renewal Area, or SPURA, the city has finally made some decisions about the fate of Manhattan's largest swath of undeveloped land south of 96th Street. The news broke last night that developers L&M Development Partners, BFC Partners, Taconic Investment Partners, and Grand Street Settlement won their bid for the site, and the resulting project, called Essex Crossing, will be designed by SHoP and Beyer Blinder Belle...


and:



> The site will include retail, restaurants, a movie theater, parks, office space, and an Andy Warhol Museum. ....In addition, the project, to be called Essex Crossing, includes a 15,000-square-foot open space, a new and expanded Essex Street Market, a dual-generation school operated by the Educational Alliance, a community center run by Grand Street Settlement, a rooftop urban farm, the Andy Warhol Museum, 250,000 square feet of office space and a diverse mix of retail space. Seward Park will also become a hub of small-business incubation, with micro-retail spaces and creative and tech co-working and incubator space....


No mention of height yet.

Both quotes are fromt eh same article on curbed.com "The Future of the Lower East Side's SPURA Revealed!
Wednesday, September 18, 2013, by Sara Polsky
http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/09/18/the_future_of_the_lower_east_sides_spura_revealed.php#more


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Not without controversy, natch...

*Construction, building workers’ unions slam Seward Park developer choices*












> Leaders of local construction and building worker unions have panned the city’s selection of developers to overhaul nine parcels that make up the the Seward Park Urban Renewal Area.
> 
> Hector Figueroa and Gary La Barbera, representing 32BJ SEIU and the Building and Construction Trades Council of Greater New York, respectively, aired concerns about the labor practices of L&M Development Partners, BFC Partners, Taconic Investment Partners and Grand Street Settlement.
> 
> ...




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Seward Park*


Hester Street by C Merry, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*SHoP Architects Leads SPURA Redevelopment with ‘Essex Crossing’*












> Posted on: September 18th, 2013 at 8:05 am by Elie
> 
> For a half-century, it had the very unique distinction of being the largest tract of undeveloped land south of 96th Street. That label is swiftly disappearing as gears are churning for SPURA redevelopment. Cue the next gold rush and its flock of carpetbaggers, the proverbial swan song for Mayor Bloomberg (unless the successor overturns it).
> 
> Nine city-owned lots of SPURA land, first cleared in 1965, are in the crosshairs. And the first project was announced yesterday. All behold Essex Crossing, a glassy six-acre development designed by SHoP Architects and Beyer Blinder Belle. The complex at the foot of the Williamsburg Bridge is set to include new retail, restaurants, office space, a movie theater, parks, an Andy Warhol Museum and 1,000 apartments. Not to mention a new Essex Market location. Half of the fresh housing stock is earmarked as “affordable.” It’ll be constructed over the next decade, so strap in.





























































































All: http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/09/18/the_future_of_the_lower_east_sides_spura_revealed.php


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

I like this kind of redevelopments projects such as this one  they helped the city to have some more 'street vibrancy'   .


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Well, a lot of the activities seem to be on the roof (gardens). Anyway, it's always good to see all these parking lots go.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

looks glorious!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Modern and high-quality designs.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Tenants prepare to clear out for Essex Crossing demolition*












> City officials notified businesses and residents that they must vacate the premises by next week
> June 26, 2014 06:00PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Soil testing: http://www.boweryboogie.com/2014/07...oil-samples-ahead-essex-crossing-development/







.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The First 4 Buildings To Rise at Essex Crossing, Revealed!*












> SPURA, the Lower East Side site of a failed urban renewal plan abandoned during the Robert Moses era, has "blighted" the neighborhood for over 45 years. But soon, the largest stretch of undeveloped city-owned land south of 96th Street will leave its negative past behind and become Essex Crossing, a 1.65 million-square-foot mixed-use mega-development. Split between nine parcels, Essex Crossing will bring 1,000 apartments, half of which will be priced below market rate, as well as an array of cultural, community, and retail facilities to the Lower East Side. With construction expected to start on phase one as early as late Spring, it won't be long—about three years, to be precise—before the community will begin reaping the benefits of the project. Phase one will see the development of sites one, two, five, and six.













Here's what they're all about.












> Site One: Designed by SHoP, Site One is Essex Crossing's most western lot, bounded by Essex, Ludlow, Delancey and Broome streets. The building will be the only condo development in phase one. Of the building's 55 apartments, 11 will be priced affordably at 110-percent of the area's median income. The nine-story condo tower will rise on the southern portion of a five-story base containing various retail and commercial tenants, a bowling alley, and a subset of Pittsburgh's Andy Warhol Museum that will have a rooftop sculpture garden. Construction is expected to start in August 2015.


[/QUOTE]






















> Site Two: Handel Architects is designing Site Two, a full-block development bounded by Delancey, Broome, Essex, and Norfolk streets. The building, called the "gateway" to Essex Crossing by project developers, will be the largest structure built across the nine sites and will contain 195 rentals, 98 of which will be affordably priced. The 24-story building will have a five-story base that will be shared by Essex Street Market as well as a 14-screen, 1,250-seat Regal movie theater. The roof of the building's podium will be home to an urban farm—whose growth will in part be sold at the market—that's accessible to both building residents and the community. The building's resident facilities will also be on the sixth floor—the same level as the urban garden. Demolition of the existing buildings on the site is expected to begin imminently, with construction on the new building beginning in the summer.














> Site Five: Site Five—bounded by Delancey, Grand, Suffolk, and Clinton streets—will consist of a 15-story Beyer Blinder Belle-designed rental building with ground-floor retail including a supermarket, a park designed by West8, and a public school. Fifty percent of the building's 211 apartments will be affordably priced. Construction is expected to begin in the summer.















> Site Six: Dattner is designing the building on Six, the mega-project's easternmost site. The 14-story building's 100 rentals will all be priced below market rate and will be available only to seniors. The building will have ground floor retail including a medical clinic. It will also have a planted roof garden on top of the building's podium that will serve as space for community and resident functions.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

This will be very nice.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

Agreed. Nice development for this part of town.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am happy to see something actually developed there. That must be Manhattan's worst dead zone amongst those parking lots!


----------



## Chris08876 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Essex Crossing's 150,000-Sq-Ft Market Unveils Plans*





















> As the Essex Crossing megaproject grows on the Lower East Side, more details have been revealed about the amenities coming to the neighborhood-transforming development: a Regal Cinema, a new Essex Street Market, a bowling alley, a medical center, parks, roof gardens, and a variety of housing. But what about something that brings them together? Enter the Market Line, a bi-level market in the tradition of Philadelphia's Reading Terminal Market and Seattle's Pike Place Market, which will connect three of the sites along Broome Street, the Lo-Down reports.
> 
> The space will cover 150,000 square feet, make it one of the five biggest markets in the nation (though not quite as large as Anthony Bourdain's massive Pier 57 market). The two-level promenade will have 40-foot-tall glass walls, and at its western end (the Essex Street Market), there will be a 60-foot-high ceiling. A 9,000-square-foot garden space would float over the market, which is envisioned as more than just a food hall, though a 3,000-square-foot beer hall is planned as part of it and the first phase will focus on food. The developers are courting clothing boutiques, artisans, galleries, and service providers like watch repair and beauty shops.
> 
> Site 2, located at 80 Essex Street/115 Delancey Street, is slated for completion in 2018 with sites 3 and 4 breaking ground the previous year.


==============================
http://www.thelodownny.com/leslog/2...sion-the-worlds-next-great-public-market.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Coming up:


Essex Crossing Construction by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1/14* Mat pour


Essex Crossing - Concrete by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*14-Story, 100-Unit Mixed-Use Building Rises To Eighth Floor At Essex Crossing’s 175 Delancey Street, Lower East Side*

http://newyorkyimby.com/2016/07/14-story-100-unit-mixed-use-building-rises-to-eighth-floor-at-essex-crossings-175-delancey-street-lower-east-side.html




















> The 14-story, 100-unit mixed-use building under development at 175 Delancey Street, on the Lower East Side, is now eight stories above street level, which is a seven-story increase since April. A photo of the construction progress can be seen via the YIMBY Forums by Tectonic. The latest building permits indicate the structure will measure 177,950 square feet. The project’s four-story base will host a 55,000-square-foot medical facility run by NYU Langone Medical Center, 6,060 square feet of retail on the ground floor, a 24,000-square-foot educational facility, a 13,000-square-foot senior center fit with a coffee shop, and a 4,000-square-foot garden terrace. There will be 100 affordable senior housing units on the 10 floors above. Amenities include laundry facilities and storage for 57 bikes. Delancey Street Associates, comprised of L+M Development Partners, Taconic Investment Partners, and BFC Partners, is the developer. Dattner Architects is designing. The building is Site 6 of the Essex Crossing mega-development, and completion of this component is expected in 2017.


----------



## syriapress (Jul 7, 2016)

wow very very nice


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

This latest building looks rather dull, blends in rather well with the equally dull projects behind. Im hoping the rest of the development isnt as boring.


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*New Details & Sales Website Of Essex Crossing's Sole Condo Tower 242 Broome*

*New Details & Sales Website Of Essex Crossing's Sole Condo Tower 242 Broome*
July 15, 2016
https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/market-insight/features/the-new-skyline/new-details-sales-website-for-essex-crossings-sole-condo-tower-242-broome/4666



> Delancey Street Associates, comprised of BFC Partners, L + M Development Partners and Taconic Investment Partners is rapidly moving ahead on their Essex Crossing mega-project rising from a necklace of underutilized parcels in the Lower East Side.
> The master plan's "Site One" will be the only condo within the 10-parcel plan. Foundations are being poured at 242 Broome Street, the site of the soon-to-be 14-storied tower in the heart of the ever-evolving Lower East Side. The SHoP Architect-designed mixed-use building will feature a unique design, with upper floors twisting westward to maximize light and dramatic views. Champagne-colored aluminum will surround the building’s exterior.












More info and images in the post here.


----------

